# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Town/City Mapping >  Tarantia

## Ilanthar

I've been really impressed by all the different excellent maps of cities lately... And it is just makes me want to begin one new and try new things!
So, here are 
I'm testing a bit of everything here, and I'm pretty sure to do some mistakes. So don't hesitate to say everything you want about it!
As for now, it's just the central part of the city.

----------


## Wingshaw

Off to a great start, Ilanthar. I am super impressed by the building shapes: they look very close to realistic historic building forms (which I tend to obsess over). Only critique I have is that the roof shapes look a bit unvaried. There are no gables, no shed roofs, no dormers, etc., which looks a bit unnatural, to me.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roof#me...of_diagram.jpg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_roof_shapes

THW

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks THW! I hadn't thought about that (I was worried about the shadows and other things). That's a very good idea and thanks for the links.




> *By THW*
> I am super impressed by the building shapes: they look very close to realistic historic building forms (which I tend to obsess over)


Quite normal since I took a large inspiration on old european city maps!

I did a bit more and tried to do other kind of roofs.

----------


## arsheesh

Ooh!  That looks really nice Ilanthar!  There sure are a lot of excellent town/city maps being created of late.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Arsheesh!

I realize that the picture "ate" a part of my text in the first post ... Here is a few more, with the general plan of another ward.

----------


## Ilanthar

A bit more. I tried something different on the walls. Still not sure about it.

----------


## hacki

HI Ilanthar, your work is great if you are unsure with your walls try to set them up in a different system like Bastion-Walls

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=h...ed=0CCwQ9QEwAw

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Hacki! Truth be told, I'm unsure of how the wall looks like. The shape is OK for me.

And a few more buildings...

----------


## Ilanthar

A bit more, and the general shape of one more ward.

----------


## - Max -

Looks great so far  :Smile:

----------


## Abu Lafia

Hi Ilanthar, i love the variation of the buildings in size and form. Looks pretty "authentic". I have to agree with hacki, that a "vauban-style" bastion wall-system might look great! (It's a personal thing, i was always impressed by these  :Wink:  , but the above mentioned shape of the buildings reminds me of a neo-classical? / baroque? partly planned city, where such walls would fit very well  :Wink: .

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks to both of you!




> *By Abu Lafia*
> I have to agree with hacki, that a "vauban-style" bastion wall-system might look great!


Yep, but it's supposed to be a medieval city with a lot of old antique buildings. It's probably due to the fact that I took inspiration on more recent maps.

----------


## Ilanthar

A bit more again. I'm not sure of the yellow color for the roofs, I may darken it a bit.

----------


## Vertikon

Great job my friend!!  Will be waiting to see the completed project!!!

----------


## Diamond

Not much to add beyond keep up the coolness.  I feel like I don't comment in the Town/City Mapping forum enough...

----------


## J.Edward

Wow, you got a lot done since I last checked, which wasn't long ago.  :Wink: 
Great work Ilanthar. It's coming along nicely. As for the yellow, maybe mix it with some darker yellow or light orange.
Like some roofs being that yellow and some being variations. That could look nice.

Diamond - didn't you know...town and city is where it's at.  :Wink:

----------


## Larb

This is going to look fantastic once it is finished. As for the yellow - well you can always easily change it later by just selecting the whole area and using the HSB adjustment option. That is usually what I do.

----------


## Wingshaw

I'm still blown away by the realism of the building blocks and streets. I honestly think this is one of the most realistic city maps I have ever seen (with the possible exception of Argona: and that city flew!)

I had assumed that the colours do not represent the actual roof colours of the buildings, but rather the administrative/political boundaries of the city--in which case the yellow is fine (perhaps just a smidgen strong, but nothing too serious). And if the colours actually do represent the roofs, you can always come up with some kind of explanation for it: maybe the residents in that ward paint their roofs yellow for aesthetic reasons, or something?

I do have just one nitpick with the map. There is something about the buildings which looks a bit too crisp (I'm not sure if that's the best word, but it's the only one I can think of right now). I don't know if it is that the building outlines are too dark, or some mismatch in the shadows; there's just something about it that I can't quite put my finger on.

Anyway, critiques aside, really fantastic job so far!

THW

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot everyone  :Smile: !




> *By J.Edward*
> Like some roofs being that yellow and some being variations. That could look nice.


That's a good idea, but as THW guessed, the colors are meant to spot the different wards... Really like the idea, though.




> *By Larb*
> well you can always easily change it later by just selecting the whole area and using the HSB adjustment option. That is usually what I do.


I don't know what HSB adjustment option is (photoshop term?), but I catch the general idea.




> *By THW*
> There is something about the buildings which looks a bit too crisp (I'm not sure if that's the best word, but it's the only one I can think of right now). I don't know if it is that the building outlines are too dark, or some mismatch in the shadows; there's just something about it that I can't quite put my finger on.


I've done a test about the lines... and I'm pretty sure that there are indeed some mismatch in the shadows. Is this better?



Time to expand the city on the other  bank!

----------


## J.Edward

That was something I had meant to ask. Well, then it makes sense for the colors as they are.
I kind of like the yellow.  :Smile:

----------


## Chashio

> I don't know what HSB adjustment option is (photoshop term?), but I catch the general idea.


For anyone curious, HSB or HSL stands for Hue Saturation Brightness / Lightness. In Photoshop, you can use Adjustment Layers for non-destructive adjustments of the layer(s) below. The Adjustments panel can be opened by going to the menu > Window > Adjustments, where you will find many options including one called Hue/Saturation.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks for the explanation Chashio!

Here's more of the city. Just three Wards are missing in the west part and a few details. That's gonna do a lot of buildings to do... I think I'm gonna work on non-paved areas and the river now.

----------


## Ilanthar

A few tests about terrains. I tried some forest and crops, mainly in the south east. What do you think?

----------


## fabio p

I may be wrong, but I think crops shapes are somewhat too  blocky and sharp and maybe out of scale;  forests seem ok to me.
By the way, great wip and great map in the making.

----------


## Azélor

I tried to find examples for middle age but looking at farmlands in Europe today, it look small. Unless it's considered urban agriculture ?

A full grown tree can be as large as the average house. You might consider making them better if you want the scale to be consistent.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Fabio P*
> I may be wrong, but I think crops shapes are somewhat too blocky and sharp


By "blocky", you mean too many squares? I'll try to blur the edges.




> By the way, great wip and great map in the making.


Thanks!




> *By Azelor*
> I tried to find examples for middle age but looking at farmlands in Europe today, it look small. Unless it's considered urban agriculture ?
> A full grown tree can be as large as the average house. You might consider making them better if you want the scale to be consistent.


Well, in my mind (but I may be wrong), it was mainly little crops for each families/household in the middle ages, except for church's domains or noble's domains. So you would make bigger trees and smaller crops?

Anyway, thanks for the comments guys.

----------


## Ilanthar

I haven't reworkd the crop fields/trees yet. I've darkened the yellow of the eastside ward. And of course, you've got the whole city now.

Here's a test for a less uniform roof texture (as J.Edward suggest). What do you think of it?

----------


## Diamond

I think I like that new texture a little better.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Diamond*
> I think I like that new texture a little better.


Thanks and well noted!

----------


## Ilanthar

Some corrections about terrains... Is it better?


And a few (small) progress on the global map.

----------


## Ilanthar

I've done a bit more and have a question. I don't know how to show passages or gates under the wall or buildings. I've indicated most of them by circles. Any suggestion?


Any feedback about terrains (and the map in general) would really be helpful.

----------


## Abu Lafia

Hi Ilanthar, one common way that comes to my mind, is to indicate the path beneath with a dashed?/ dotted? line ( - - - -  or ........  :Wink: ). I have no example at hand atm, but i will have a look. Another idea would be, to indicate the passways by a different texture for the streets / paths, so that u can directly see, where the buildings (walls) are "interrupting" the ongoing streets with a gate / passway. But that'll be much more time consuming and maybe not even clearer in the result.  Btw. the city looks very impressive in the current state. Great work!

----------


## Meshon

I was going to suggest the same thing as Abu Lafia, so I thought I'd make an example. It actually ended up taking longer than I'd hoped, mainly because every house needs a little path to its door. But maybe you can figure out a way to do this that isn't too onerous and looks better! At least you see an example at the gate towers.


I also spotted a couple places where your background grass/dirt texture has sharp edges but it's barely noticeable. The kind of thing a blur of a pixel or two would probably fix.

I am so impressed with this map, I really like the division of districts by colour (I think that is what is going on). Cities are hard and you're pulling it off.

----------


## J.Edward

Looking good Ilanthar. To show the under passage I was doing it with grass and road but that's a different style.
With the style you're using... the dotted line and maybe a slight color change right where the passage would be.
I did a quick example 
It may or may not be the effect you want.
Keep at it. I know it's a big job.  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks everyone for the useful comments and examples  :Smile: !

I liked you idea Meshon, but my streets are often too small for that kind of effect (nice picture by the way). Thus, I chose the dots/darkened zone and added arrows to ease the reading. I also worked a bit the river and added some "dirt" on the pavement (on the streets near the south bridge). Does those tests work?

----------


## Abu Lafia

The passages are looking really good that way. The one shown below could be a little bit more narrow, so that the color difference  between the two areas comes out more clearly.
In my view, the arrows are a little bit too much (obvious) information, but actually it doesn't diminish the overall great outlook of the map  :Wink: .

----------


## J.Edward

I think it works well without distracting much. I don't mind the arrows. It draws your attention to the entryways in a more obvious way.
I suppose it could seem like too much but I like it.  :Wink: 
Regarding what Abu said... I just thought that the roof in question was a covered way and not a full building. I do those. Where the roof is really just a covered connector between 2 buildings. Not sure if that's the case there or not. If not, then I would agree with Abu that it could be narrower there.

----------


## Sharpsmile

What an awesome city map this is, there is so much detail, it's going to be glorious!  I am really loving the flow of the streets and buildings.  The passages are coming along great, love the transition color.



~Sharpie

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot guys. In fact, this passage is an ancient door of the old city. Below is the map with the old city wall in red. So, I'll have to do it narrower!

Now, I'm gonna do all the roofs, and that's gonna take me a while...

----------


## hacki

> Thanks Hacki! Truth be told, I'm unsure of how the wall looks like. The shape is OK for me.
> 
> And a few more buildings...
> Attachment 71315


 :Smile:  if you are happy with your shape let it be I like your style and the whole map  :Smile: 

Oh I posted it to late but your Map is awesome!

----------


## fabio p

> By "blocky", you mean too many squares? I'll try to blur the edges.


For "blocky" I meant that the crop fields seemed too squared and perhaps should have been less defined. 

I really like the solution you came out with the passages!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Hacki and Fabio  :Smile: .

@Fabio P : Ok, so I understood well! I'll try to rework that as soon as I finished the basic roofs for the whole city. Still a lot to do!

----------


## Ilanthar

More buildings... and a test for more dirty roofs in one of the slums (in the red circle). What do you think of it?

----------


## J.Edward

I'm not sure about the dirty-ness. It makes roof lines a bit harder to see.
If it is a layer, what type of layer? Multiply, overlay, normal? 
Maybe it's opacity could be lowered a bit and see if it still looks 'dirty' but isn't quite as dark.

----------


## arsheesh

The repeating pattern for the grass is very noticeable.  You might want to think about adding different patterns to vary it up a bit.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By J.Edward*
> I'm not sure about the dirty-ness. It makes roof lines a bit harder to see.
> If it is a layer, what type of layer? Multiply, overlay, normal?
> Maybe it's opacity could be lowered a bit and see if it still looks 'dirty' but isn't quite as dark.


It's another texture, with a multiply effect (as for the normal roofs). Thanks for the view : here's a new test with the same texture but less dark, and another kind of texture for wood roofs.
 and 




> *By Arsheesh*
> The repeating pattern for the grass is very noticeable. You might want to think about adding different patterns to vary it up a bit.


Yes, I know. It's more a "base ground". I intend to put forests, mud, crop fields, etc. on it (I've done a few tests some posts before). Same thing for the river.

----------


## J.Edward

Yeah, those work.

----------


## Ilanthar

OK, I used a mix of the two. Another update... Close to finish those damn roofs... Next, I'll add some shadings and start working seriously on the lands.

----------


## J.Edward

It's looking great Ilanthar. I know what you mean on the roofs.  :Wink: 
I have 3 cities going right now and I am getting a bit tired of doing roofs myself.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks! 3 cities at a time? I just can't imagine... I would become roof-phobic  :Very Happy: !

And I'm (at least I hope) done with the roofs. I worked the river a bit and terrain borders. Now, the big work on terrains is starting!

----------


## J.Edward

Is the river texture one that you can rotate? It seems like it might go better if it were rotated more vertically. 
Right now it looks like it runs at a diagonal, from top right to lower left. If it were rotated maybe 30-40 degrees counter clockwise, that would put it vertical.
It could make the water flow better maybe.
That is a monster amount of roofs there. When it's all done you are getting repped to the fullest of my ability.  :Smile:

----------


## ascanius

This map is looking very nice, job well done.  One thing I don't understand is why the different colors for different areas?  I know there is a reason and the only thing I can come up with is to distinguish different districts, that right?  Oh and have you thought about adding a few more bridges?  The three you have within the city walls seem like they would be very, very congested.  I really like your castle.

----------


## Ilanthar

@J.Edward : considering what you said, I changed the texture. I think it's better now.

@Ascanius : thanks! The different colors are indeed a way to show the different districts. And the bridges are actually supposed to be crowded  :Smile: .

Update, with the begining of the work on terrain.

----------


## J.Edward

Very nice Ilanthar. That works really well. The fields are looking nice too.  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks. I thought the limits of crops/ways were not clear enough. So, here's an attempt with blurred lines around crops (in the south west part). And another addition to the general ground.
Is it better?

Oh, and by the way, I've no idea of how I'm gonna do the big cemetery in the north of the city... Any suggestions would be great!

----------


## J.Edward

Yeah, that looks good.  :Smile:  Especially with the addition of those bits of trees and shadow in there.
Really coming along nicely Ilanthar. I know you'll be glad to finally be finished.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Abu Lafia

Hi Ilanthar. The ground texture looks really great now. The repeating pattern was the only little thing that stood in the way of calling it a wonderful, ...(add more english praises i'm not aware of) city-map. The added crops look very nice too. 
For the cemetery i found a historic map of Frankfurt where practically the whole area around the city walls is full of cemeteries (if i inteprete the crosses rightly as crosses, might be they are actually trees  :Wink:  )

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks guys. Glad to know it's working. I've reduced a bit the tree shadows and added some more.

@Abu Lafia : very good historic map! I can't really put crosses... The inhabitants are not christians. But yeah, maybe trying something like tombstones.

----------


## Ilanthar

Update : trees and passages (all, I think) done.

The file is too big so I've done two files side by side for a global view.

----------


## Larb

Abu Lafia: I'm more inclined to interpret all those as orchards rather than graveyards. That would be an awful lot of scattered consecrated ground afterall. I can't be sure though so I might go look it up. =P

Ilanther: Really impressive looking. Definitely worth all the time and effort.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Larb!



> *By Larb*
> all those as orchards rather than graveyards


I forgot to mention in my previous post that I did add some flowers (red and yellow, in the circles below, and elsewhere in the city).
I also lowered a bit the color of the roofs.

Here's a try about the graveyard. What do you think of it?

----------


## Abu Lafia

@larb: yeah i guess you're right. I once had a seminar in University on funeral-rites in cross-cultural (-religious) perspective, and i somewhat miss-projected the dimensions of the pretty impressive "funeral-economies" in ancient cities like rome on the medieval Frankfurt  :Very Happy: 

@ilanthar: It looks very good! I wasn't aware, that you planned to put the graveyard in this area, but it fits very well there. It reminds me of the "Camposanto-type"graveyards i stumbled upon while browsing yesterday. Their architectural style influenced a lot of new build graveyards north of the alpes at the time (16. century), for example the _Stadtgottesacker_ in Halle.

----------


## Ilanthar

Yes, I've more in mind a north europe kind of cemetery with grass and trees.

I'm doing a lot of tests right now (and not really knowing what I'm doing probably ), so your reactions and tips are precious.
Here's a test about marquees (correct?) around the biggest market place.


I may try to see if I can add a fountain or statues...

----------


## Ilanthar

A quick test of a fountain, same place.

----------


## Ilanthar

Still not sure about those "marquees"... Too big maybe.
Here's the full graveyard.

----------


## J.Edward

About the marquees - yes, relative to the buildings, the marquees might be too big.
That is sometimes why I don't include some features in cities because in scale they become quite small to portray.
Here's a quick sketch of what I am thinking the scale and dimensions might be.


edit - I meant to say I like the graveyards.  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Yeah... In fact, I found the squares just too "blank" and thought it would be a good idea. But I completely agree with you on the scale. Any idea to add things on those big squares?

Btw, your (good) example has been made in the front of a the major Temple of the city  :Very Happy: !

----------


## a.coldyham

I think it's worth leaving the marquees in if you can't find anything else, they do look quite nice

----------


## J.Edward

You can still do the marquees coming off the buildings, I would just scale them back a bit.
Then you could do some freestanding tents and things out in the middle of the square. Maybe some little tables.
 That's just real quick and rough but maybe like that.
I didn't take the time to fill the whole square but you get the idea.

Hey, there are stories about selling things in front of temples.  :Wink:

----------


## Abu Lafia

The graveyard with the mausulea looks very good! The marketplace with the fountain and the subtle coloured marquees is looking very lively. I have to agree with j. edward on the scale, but i think you'll find a good solution. Keep up the good work! It's always nice to see Tarantia progress...

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks again for the useful and supportive comments!

Here's a new test for this place.

----------


## TK.

It's more a curiosity question then anything else, but... don't you think due to the city size, the graveyard area should be bigger?

Considering medieval mortality was substantialy higher then more modern days, I'd believe such a city would need a bigger area, even if you consider only nobles and relevant people would be properly buried... unless this world has magic to prevent such higher death rate or a specific method of "passing" like cremation or alike.

What you think?

----------


## Wingshaw

> It's more a curiosity question then anything else, but... don't you think due to the city size, the graveyard area should be bigger?
> 
> Considering medieval mortality was substantialy higher then more modern days, I'd believe such a city would need a bigger area, even if you consider only nobles and relevant people would be properly buried... unless this world has magic to prevent such higher death rate or a specific method of "passing" like cremation or alike.
> 
> What you think?


There's a few things about graveyards:
They would often bury people in high density (eg later burials in a shallower grave above older ones). When the ground gets too shallow, they would get more soil. That is why a lot of churchyards in England are actually higher than the adjacent streets.

I also recall reading that, when medieval graveyards started to fill up, they would take out all the bodies (often put the bones into crypts beneath churches), and start again.

It is not true that only rich people would receive a burial (at least, not in medieval Europe). Even criminals were given a burial, albeit in unconsecrated ground.

Another thing that could happen is you just open a new churchyard. It is important to remember, unlike in many fantasy city maps, there is rarely only one temple in a city: usually there are dozens, each with its own small churchyard. This adds up to quite a lot, in time.

Last, there are alternatives to burial, like you mention. Romans, I believe, would cremate their dead and place the urns in family tombs outside the city walls,

THW

----------


## Larb

Yes, like THW said, they'd dig up the bones and put it in a building called a charnal house or ossuary if they needed more room. Or in a crypt. Or catacomb! They'd also do it if a graveyard was to be built upon even into modern times. I recall reading when my town first got it's railway station in the 1800s, it ran through a big graveyard so they had to dig up all the bones and put them in one.

On the topic of funeral customs I always found the Tower of Silence to be very interesting.

----------


## Ilanthar

Interesting topic! The graveyard here is supposed mainly to be home for the glorious and wealthy, with catacombs in its depths. Most people, like THW said for romans, keep the ashes or remnants of their ancestors in a funeral cellar in their home.
In fact, the "old city" of Tamar is supposed to have an exentive network of catacombs connecting the graveyard.

Here's a test for the marquees "in situ", in the map. Does it look OK? Maybe the tents are still to big?

----------


## Chick

Man, I learn about all kinds of interesting things here, way beyond cartography  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

Ilanthar - no, the tents are good.The size of a stand alone tent is bigger than an overhang marquee. So you are good on the sizes I think.
I would add more to make it feel busier, unless you are going to do this in the other open squares. If you are, then this might be a good quantity.

The border looks good with the map. Nice choice there.  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Chick!




> *By J.Edward*
> The size of a stand alone tent is bigger than an overhang marquee. So you are good on the sizes I think.


That's comforting!




> I would add more to make it feel busier, unless you are going to do this in the other open squares.


Hmm, in some other big open squares, probably. I'll see.

I think I'm gonna work more on the border. It's more a test right now.

----------


## Ilanthar

Some more stands, fountains and marquees and a few more work on the frame. I have to give a try to statues and river boats now.

----------


## ascanius

Specatacular progress,  though it makes me look forward to my own city map less and less.

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks Ascanius! If I recall well, your waterfall city is an ambitious project. Speaking for myself, motivation comes and goes... maybe you'll continue it later?

Some tests about statues. Does it works?

----------


## Abu Lafia

The horseman(?)-statue in the large rectangular fountain in the eastern part of the city looks really good. It's nice to see, that you decided to put some more market-stands in other places, it makes the overall city very lively.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Abu Lafia*
> The horseman(?)-statue in the large rectangular fountain in the eastern part of the city looks really good.


Oh great! If you can guess that one, that's very comforting. At this size, I was afraid to be the only one to know what the statues represent.
Some more marquees and fountains. I'll probably add some more statues and fountains soon, and some dirt in the streets.

----------


## J.Edward

This is really coming along Ilanthar. Looking very good. I like all the statues. It adds a lot.  :Smile:

----------


## MstrWelf

I'm getting carpal-tunnel in both my hands checking out the little details in your work! The fountains and statues, market stands and all these little yards all over the town! I admire your tenacity. 
And yes, there must be dirt!!!  I already missed that  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks! Some more statues and a few tests : an arena and some catapults... Don't know if those really works.




> *By MstrWelf*
> I'm getting carpal-tunnel in both my hands checking out the little details in your work!


I've circled the new elements. I wouldn't be responsible for hands problems  :Very Happy: !





> And yes, there must be dirt!!! I already missed that


I'm struggling with the dirt... as well as with the river boats and the amphitheatre...

----------


## J.Edward

Yeah, with the scale of your map, the river boats are probably going to be kind of small.
What are your troubles with the dirt and amphitheatre?

----------


## ascanius

> Thanks! Some more statues and a few tests : an arena and some catapults... Don't know if those really works.
> 
> 
> I've circled the new elements. I wouldn't be responsible for hands problems !
> 
> 
> 
> I'm struggling with the dirt... as well as with the river boats and the amphitheatre...


Loving the detail work with the statues and everything else.  I think the Amphetheater could be bigger, and you might want to show the stadium seating (or the impression of it) and the sail cloth is usually on the inside of the arena to shade the spectators.  I don't know if the catapaults work, they look like cars with doors open.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By J.Edward*
> What are your troubles with the dirt and amphitheatre?


I think I've found my way for the amphitheatre. For the dirt, I have problems to get something between "covered by dirt" and "too faint or yellow". Oh, and thanks for the rep btw!




> *By Ascanius*
> I think the Amphetheater could be bigger, and you might want to show the stadium seating (or the impression of it) and the sail cloth is usually on the inside of the arena to shade the spectators. I don't know if the catapaults work, they look like cars with doors open.


Thanks Ascanius! There's no amphitheatre on the previous picture. It's a basic arena with some seats under the cloth. I agree with you about the catapult, hence my question, and now, I can only see cars with open doors  :Very Happy: 

Here's a test about the amphitheatre and another about a boat. I think I really have to improve this last one.
 &

----------


## Ilanthar

Update with (I think) all statues/fountains/marquees... And a test on the dirt in the slum part (upper left).

----------


## Ilanthar

Now, the dirt is added to the rest of the city. I hope it's not too much!

Working on labels and possibly boats now.

----------


## Abu Lafia

Imo the amount of dirt seems just perfect Ilanthar! It makes the whole city even more "authentic" besides all the lovely details. The boat is very nice, and i love the small map with the listed arrondissements.

----------


## Meshon

You have no idea how happy it makes me that you added dirt!

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Abu Lafia*
> Imo the amount of dirt seems just perfect Ilanthar!


Glad to know that  :Smile: ! I missed some dirt zones and redo them... Don't think I missed much now. I'm still not really satisfied with the boat... but may leave it or add some smaller ones.




> *By Meshon*
> You have no idea how happy it makes me that you added dirt!


Well, you like dirt  :Razz: ?

So, a few corrections. I changed the font and place a few labels.

----------


## Larb

I think your text on the left hand side is too close to the edge of the canvas - there is practically no margin.

----------


## Ilanthar

Well, yes, I completely agree with you. Thanks for pointing it out. I changed again the font and I think it's better.

----------


## Ilanthar

Small Update. Now working on the building labels (I'm gonna put the list in the lower corner).

----------


## Diamond

This is looking mighty fantastic, Ilanthar!

----------


## Ilanthar

Thanks a lot Diamond !

Here's the finished map.

----------

